# Burbank to Long Beach race: Bikes vs. Airplanes



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

ISince 405 is closed down, JetBlue is offering flights from Burbank to Long Beach, and cyclists will try to beat the airplanes over about 40 miles:

http://www.slate.com/id/2299381/pagenum/all/#p2


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Go Wolfpack!


----------



## PainCake (May 29, 2010)

So the riders cross the finish line right after Jet Blue takes off from Burbank. Metro came in second. Jet Blue, 3rd.


----------



## Go_Fast (May 26, 2011)

PainCake said:


> So the riders cross the finish line right after Jet Blue takes off from Burbank. Metro came in second. Jet Blue, 3rd.


rumor has it there was a female rollerblader that beat the fliers by 14 minutes.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

55x11 said:


> ISince 405 is closed down, JetBlue is offering flights from Burbank to Long Beach, and cyclists will try to beat the airplanes over about 40 miles:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/id/2299381/pagenum/all/#p2


I know a few of the guys who raced and they are some fast mofos, accustomed to riding very fast in traffic. I'm not surprised that they won :thumbsup:

http://www.slate.com/id/2299432/pagenum/all/#p2


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

I saw that on the news, and new before they showed the winners that it would be the cyclists.


----------

